# Nintendo Direct 22/02/12



## Chanser (Feb 21, 2012)

Nintendo will hold a presentation tomorrow 8pm Japan time. Hopefully some new announcements for Wii, 3DS and possibly Wii U?




Nintendo Direct



Countdown Timer


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 21, 2012)

The next thing they announce for the Wii U better be a name change.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 21, 2012)

I predict Mr. Iwata-san will bow profusely. Long, lustful bows -- then he will announce the 3DS xl with 2 Circle Pads.

I guarantee one of these predictions will come true.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol when I first saw this I thought the announcement said Nintendo Direct was Dec. 22, 2012 and I saw that the announcement said it was happening tomorrow...I was thinking of whether or not my mind was actually in space.

I bet Nintendo announces:

- WiiU Controller news (nothing new about the system because they are wayyyyyyyy too focused on the controller to even think of starting the system atm lol)
- Release dates of we already know
- Restating some others things we already know


----------



## Midna (Feb 21, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Lol when I first saw this I thought the announcement said Nintendo Direct was Dec. 22, 2012 and I saw that the announcement said it was happening tomorrow...I was thinking of whether or not my mind was actually in space.
> 
> I bet Nintendo announces:
> 
> ...


It's only the investor conferences where they go on about already announced things.
Plus, devs confirm Nintendo has been hard at work taking their suggestions to improve the WIi U console, and that it's changed a lot since last year.

Though you were probably joking, so w/e.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 21, 2012)

i hope they announce western release dates for monster hunter 3g  ,
f*ck the wiiu


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 21, 2012)

According to _swapnote_, NoA will also have their own direct @ 6AM PST/9AM ET.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope he announces that Reggie's got cancer and he's gonna die, so naturally Mother 3 is coming to america on the GBA

also I would like get some info about the new Fatal Frame for the Wii


----------



## heartgold (Feb 21, 2012)

NOA will also have a Nintendo direct presentation by Reggie Fils!

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo_direct


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 21, 2012)

heartgold said:


> NOA will also have a Nintendo direct presentation by Reggie Fils!
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo_direct


I'll say something:

MH3G LOCALIZATION OR GTFO.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 21, 2012)

heartgold said:


> NOA will also have a Nintendo direct presentation by Reggie Fils!
> 
> http://www.nintendo....nintendo_direct


I can imagine, "if you still don't have a 3ds, what's wrong with you?"


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 21, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > NOA will also have a Nintendo direct presentation by Reggie Fils!
> ...


its now or never by the way


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2012)

Monster Hunter 3G is done by Capcom so stop going to every Nintendo thread and saying "MH3G OR GTFO NINTENDO". Like seriously. I should start sending my hate mail to Nintendo when my favorite PSP game doesn't get localized.

In all honesty though it's probably just a long advertisement. These things usually are.


----------



## mjax (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG! He is here too...... EVeryone RUN!!! xD


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 21, 2012)

mjax said:


> OMG! He is here too...... EVeryone RUN!!! xD


haha, he is everywhere!



> Monster Hunter 3G is done by Capcom so stop going to every Nintendo thread and saying "MH3G OR GTFO NINTENDO". Like seriously. I should start sending my hate mail to* Nintendo *when my favorite PSP game doesn't get localized.


look at it as a game release, they are surely going to tell us about it at nintendo direct if its true

btw shouldn't you be sending hate mail to sony if we go by your logic?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> look at it as a game release, they are surely going to tell us about it at nintendo direct if its true
> 
> btw you should be sending hate mail to sony if we go by your logic?



The joke was that by people's logic, we should send our hate mail to Nintendo if any game doesn't get localized since Capcom made and published 3G.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 21, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > NOA will also have a Nintendo direct presentation by Reggie Fils!
> ...


That was the best line in his previous ND... the 3DS owners laughed, and everyone else was insulted 

Anyways, I can't wait to see what they'll announce.


----------



## mjax (Feb 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > look at it as a game release, they are surely going to tell us about it at nintendo direct if its true
> ...



I am pretty sure, Nintendo has previously announced the "first information" of new 3rd party titles at such conferences/ Press Release.
The guy was only anticipating that Nintendo will break that news at Nintendo Direct. You often try to tell people how they should feel/react towards things.


----------



## kimekaro (Feb 21, 2012)

As I finally convinced a friend to get a 3DS this past weekend... 3DS-Lite.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > look at it as a game release, they are surely going to tell us about it at nintendo direct if its true
> ...


nevermind i didn't get it


----------



## Helpful Corn (Feb 21, 2012)

Game Boy Quatro


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 21, 2012)

Europe to have a Nintendo Direct too, confirmed.

I say Nintendo want cause major damage to Vita launch, it´s the first global Nintendo Direct. 

Hype Get!


----------



## heartgold (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, European Nintendo direct - http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/news/nintendo_direct_47764.html


----------



## Erdnaxela (Feb 21, 2012)

Wait, what?
Nintendo direct in EU? 0_o
I don't want to hype, but... announcing this 1 day before, and "worldwide", hmm...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 21, 2012)

You're all stupid if you think they are going to show a new hardware revision (even though it won't be for a while) on video and not at E3 or TGS.

Anyways, it's probably more hype for Kid Icarus, which wouldn't be a bad thing. Not sure what to expect. I'd like to see a release date for Paper Mario 3DS.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Feb 21, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You're all stupid if you think they are going to show a new hardware revision (even though it won't be for a while) on video and not at E3 or TGS.
> 
> Anyways, it's probably more hype for Kid Icarus, which wouldn't be a bad thing. Not sure what to expect. I'd like to see a release date for Paper Mario 3DS.



iirc the DSI was anounced early in the year and outside of E3.  Why wait until everyone is unveiling when you can be in the spotlight all by yourself?


----------



## Genbodeau (Feb 21, 2012)

kimekaro said:


> As I finally convinced a friend to get a 3DS this past weekend... 3DS-Lite.



Yes, yes you did... thank you very much...


----------



## troybot (Feb 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> The next thing they announce for the Wii U better be a name change.


I'm pretty sure they are going to change the name for sure. I think they've learned from their mistake of naming the 3DS 3DS.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 21, 2012)

here's what i think
1.) 3ds sales boasting
2.) wii u updates with store details
3.) new pokemon (or similar)

thank you folks


----------



## Briadark (Feb 21, 2012)

Just can't wait to tommorow!!!


----------



## heartgold (Feb 21, 2012)

> Regginator himself was spotted getting ready to make some announcements


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 21, 2012)

I imagine Mr. Iwata will say "Hai"(Yes in japanese) about 1000 times within the confines of the announcement.

I certainly do hope there will be an announcement on a revamped version of the 3DS but I wouldn't count on it.

As far as the WiiU, they really haven't shown anything that catches my attention yet, but perhaps the rumored name change
will come with several other changes/additions.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 21, 2012)

Would this be the kind of conference for release dates on titles or just what they are planning on doing in the future? I'd like an Animal Crossing release date by now...


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 21, 2012)

If I don't see news on Paper Mario 3DS I will be very disappointed.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 21, 2012)

I want hope to see:
Kid Icarus News (Not too much, I hope it's just a little bit)
Monster Hunter 3G announcement for the west 
A little on Nintendo Network
A little on Wii U
Some future releases showing till June 2012 

Yup. That's about it.


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 21, 2012)

3DS lite
Pokemon
Small piece of WiiU release dates
A Teaser for something thatll get a full unveil at E3....

Its a global thing, so is bound to be important.

the 3DS dosnt need a lite, and after how theyve treated us early adopters... that really would be the final straw.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm guessing there will be new trailers for some 3DS games (Luigi's Mansion 2, Animal Crossing, and Paper Mario), show off the new eShop system (Buying/browsing games online and by smart phone), show somethings about the WiiU (If they do change the name or change the console design, now would be a good time) but no release date and price, and there's a chance of them announcing the Monster Hunter TriG localization. Also, they'll definitely talk about Kid Icarus, but nothing really shocking/nothing we don't know.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 21, 2012)

The whole time I was watching the first Nintendo Direct:

"what's that shiny spot on Reggie's chin?"


----------



## Briadark (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope they say something about Flipnote Memo!!!
And the E-shop online system for browser!
And the Wii U!


----------



## chyyran (Feb 21, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > NOA will also have a Nintendo direct presentation by Reggie Fils!
> ...



If you still don't have a 3DS after I insulted you last time, what's wrong with you?



heartgold said:


> > Regginator himself was spotted getting ready to make some announcements



I don't see the chin polish. Probably about to apply it :3


----------



## jonthedit (Feb 21, 2012)

Just another reason not to buy a 3DS and wait for the two circle pads.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope its more news on Nintendo Network.



jonthedit said:


> Just another reason not to buy a 3DS and wait for the two circle pads.




Keep dreaming buddy, Its not coming anytime soon, and its not gonna have two pads.


----------



## troybot (Feb 21, 2012)

I honestly don't think there is going to be any announcement on a 3DS Lite. Nintendo would be crazy to do that and they know they'd be losing a lot of fans if they did it this soon. What I think they will talk about is the lineup they have for the anticipated 3DS games (Paper Mario, Animal crossing, Luigi's mansion) and possibly that rumored Pokemon Gray. Maybe an announcement of when Hulu Plus will be on the 3DS and probably an announcement that the new Smash Bros. is finally being worked on. I think this live stream is going to have some news we don't know about yet to steal some of the Vita's thunder and possibly prevent some people who are on the edge about buying a Vita from getting a Vita tomorrow.

Edit: And of course some Wii U news most likely.


----------



## Briadark (Feb 21, 2012)

troybot said:


> I honestly don't think there is going to be any announcement on a 3DS Lite. Nintendo would be crazy to do that and they know they'd be losing a lot of fans if they did it this soon. What i think they will talk about is the lineup they have for the anticipated 3DS games (Paper Mario, Animal crossing, Luigi's mansion) and possibly that rumored Pokemon Gray. Maybe an announcement of when Hulu Plus will be on the 3DS and probably an announcement that the new Smash Bros. is finally being worked on. I think this live stream is going to have some news we don't know about yet to steal some of the Vita's thunder and possibly prevent some people who are on the edge about buying a Vita from getting a Vita tomorrow.


You're probably right!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nintendo will unleash a megaton to celebrate the 3DS reaching 5 million in sales.

I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## Jan1tor (Feb 22, 2012)

I just hope they powder Reggies face this time, the sweat was a little disturbing last time.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

I predict DQ7 remake announced


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 22, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I predict DQ7 remake announced


if that happens than this is what is gonna happen next


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

is it me or do Nintnedo know how to hype us up to shaking point


----------



## Forstride (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's hoping for some 3DS game release dates and some good Wii U news.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's hoping for the last story leak to pop out soon


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 22, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > I predict DQ7 remake announced
> ...


OMG what episode is that from?


Pong20302000 said:


> is it me or do Nintnedo know how to hype us up to shaking point


And make people lose their sanity by not revealing something huge.
3 Nintendo Directs at the same time in different regions, something has to happen.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> 3 Nintendo Directs at the same time in different regions, something has to happen.


FF7 3D and then... the end of the world as we know it


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

Metroid Dread? Metroid Dread!? METROID DREAD!!!!!?????

It better be Metroid dread this time!


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

New Yoshi game!  Come on Ninty


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

the J stream video player is up and ready almost 2700 people currently looking and waiting


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> the J stream video player is up and ready almost 2700 people currently looking and waiting


Still over an hour to go. XD


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > the J stream video player is up and ready almost 2700 people currently looking and waiting
> ...


It's 5.54pm. The stream will go live at 7pm here.

Y U NO HURRY UP NINTENDO.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

lol its over 3000 viewers now

1hr 2mins to go 

least they ready


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


'ha I see the hype train you are on. 

It starts 11am here, only 9:56am right now.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

how hyped would people be if they say

"next udpate making 3DS region free"

that would be epic

over 3250 now


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope they announce what the hell is going to happend to rodea the sky soldier


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

1 hour left than I'm going to enjoy the nintendo direct with a bowl of noodle's with egg drop


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> how hyped would people be if they say
> 
> "next udpate making 3DS region free"
> 
> ...



A little I suppose  I could finally import USA games.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> how hyped would people be if they say
> 
> "next udpate making 3DS region free"
> 
> ...


I'm not entirely sure but isn't it up to the developers if they want their games region free on the system, an all regions option, I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

4000 viewers


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiUUUUUUUUUUwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

The fact it's airing in all regions, they have something big cooking. How much longer to go? lol


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

made myself laugh






edit: FML i typoed


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> The fact it's airing in all regions, they have something big cooking. How much longer to go? lol


Trust me if it's like the gamefreak mewtwo event I'm going to smash my iPhones, iPad and laptop on the wall.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> made myself laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you better translate whatever iwata says for us pong


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

This is jokes. lol!!


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> made myself laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these aren't funny stop shit posting


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 22, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...



THIS but cleverly edited

in the ep when fry is buying the EYE-phone the guy selling it to him mentions it has poor battery etc pretty much all the things the iphone has than he says "shut up and take my money"


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > you better translate whatever iwata says for us pong
> ...


LOL
damn you pong with your japanese flag!


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > The fact it's airing in all regions, they have something big cooking. How much longer to go? lol
> ...


GameFreak will surely announce another Mewtwo event this weekend. haha

Edit: Iwata Tweeted! https://twitter.com/...244392034312192

Google translator - [Iwata] this time was a little longer now, please bear with me until the end come.Thank you.


----------



## Critica1 (Feb 22, 2012)

It's on in 15 minutes! Very excited for hear what Nintendo has in store for us.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

It's over 9000! viewers


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

12 minutes


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

When will we ever get this kind of a reaction again from the fans!!!


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

10 minutes!!!


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

5 minutes make you're self ready have something to eat and sit down!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

Briadark said:


> 5 minutes make you're self ready have something to eat and sit down!!!


Got my bowl with noddles and egg drop + a sandwich + half a liter tea


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

I've only had tea, so hungry. lol I can't move, it's starting any moment now.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

Starting now!


----------



## Forstride (Feb 22, 2012)

HOLY SHIT WII TABLE!!!!!!!!!

I don't get it...


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

Wacthing NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

the Wii Chair????


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

KID ICARUS!!!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 22, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> smash brothers X????



The Japanese version of Brawl.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > smash brothers X????
> ...


ah, didnt know that... thanks for the clarification xD


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

From the creators of Kid icarus & brawl = Kid icarus multiplayer?


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 22, 2012)

Kid Icarus multiplayer looks fucking crazy. 
In a good way.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just finished dinner. What did I miss?


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> From the creators of Kid icarus & brawl = Kid icarus multiplayer?


Like it, WAND IT!!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Just finished dinner. What did I miss?


the Wii Chair


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

menus so similar to Super Smash Brothers LOL


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kid Icarus still looks amazing. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

holy shit day one on kid icarus


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

Kid Icarus will be one of the biggest 3DS Games all those functions are so great!!!


----------



## Critica1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Who saw the Metriod flying at Pit?! More Nintendo eater eggs!


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

hahahahaha 3ds stand
lame


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

btw we still have some good things to see I hope since they normaly save the best for the last


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> hahahahaha 3ds stand
> lame


Yeah but I think it will be usefull!


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 22, 2012)

Critica1 said:


> Who saw the Metriod flying at Pit?! More Nintendo eater eggs!


Metroids were in Kid Icarus since the first game.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

FIRE EMBLEM YEAH"" 
amazing trailer!


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> FIRE EMBLEM YEAH""
> amazing trailer!


Want it the Ambassador version was great!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Feb 22, 2012)

Still on the fence with Fire Emblem. But that trailer is amazing.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished dinner. What did I miss?
> ...


The Wii... WAT?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


They showed Wii U logo with a blue round table


----------



## celcodioc (Feb 22, 2012)

Mario Tennis Open


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


They mean you must use you're tabled as a chair so it breaks and you have to buy a new one for €120,95 XD!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

Another ghost camera game


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Feb 22, 2012)

A horror game? That's a shocker.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 22, 2012)

and to hear i thought they forgot about the fatal frame 2 remake


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Another ghost camera game


no, it's the Fatal Frame 2 remake for Wii


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

Football manager... Japanese style?


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

Funny looking Football!!!


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

I personally am more interested in the US one lol


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

ARGENTINA GOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## Cyan (Feb 22, 2012)

graphics make me remember Soccer game on NES.
one of the few soccer games I liked.


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally Kingdom Hearts!!!
Looks amasing


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D. Hell Yeah!!!

And Rune Factory 4??
I need a new pair of pants. Excuse me.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Rune Factory 4 an dsome nice music


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

Rune Factory 4!
Amasing trailer!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

DQ ofc xD


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dragon Quest now lol

how many RPG's now?


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

Dragon Quest!
YEAH!!!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 22, 2012)

3DS is def gonna have one hell of a year in japan


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

WTF.... pikmin RPG? or something similar xD


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

Super interested in that 800 Yen RPG lol

DRAGON QUEST


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

The Rolling Western!!!


----------



## celcodioc (Feb 22, 2012)

The Rolling Western now.
Hoping they saved the best for last.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

sonic anyone?

looks really good


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

Want almost all those games!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

More virtual console games/consoles!


----------



## celcodioc (Feb 22, 2012)

Game Gear VC, including Sonic.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 22, 2012)

Arino from gamecenter, awesome!!!


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

Funny Game Gear games.
Hope they come to Europe fast!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> WTF.... pikmin RPG? or something similar xD



Denpa Ningen RPG


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow. 3 companies???


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

what about NAMCO CAPCOM and SEGA????


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

another etrian odyssey?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 22, 2012)

yep etrian odyssey 4


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

NOOO!! No more brain training XD


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy, CapcomxSegaxNamco! What is it lol


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> what about NAMCO CAPCOM and SEGA????


http://pxz.channel.or.jp/


----------



## SergioMaldonado (Feb 22, 2012)

What was the url for the Namco, Bandai, etc game?

Edit: Thanks prowler_ and I smell a fighting game


----------



## Cyan (Feb 22, 2012)

Oniwata!

why does he talk so long about his brain game?


Is there already some WiiU games preview?
I missed the start of the video.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 22, 2012)

holy crap, oni kawashima!!


----------



## pelago (Feb 22, 2012)

Cyan said:


> Is there already some WiiU games preview?
> I missed the start of the video.


There's been nothing about Wii U yet, just DS, 3DS and Wii.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > what about NAMCO CAPCOM and SEGA????
> ...


I still have no clue


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

downloadable quests for Monster Hunter


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

DLC for Monster Hunter 3G?


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

Monster Hunter DLC.


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

Monster Hunter 3G!!!
YEAH!!! DLC (Hope for free)!!!


----------



## Cyan (Feb 22, 2012)

a 3ds twitter?


----------



## Critica1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Swapnote coverage! Maybe a new feature?


----------



## pelago (Feb 22, 2012)

No 3DS redesign or Wii U rename, then...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

now lots of games footage


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

The end    Want more!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

No castlevania or metroid or a NEW zelda :/


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

Now... US VERSION.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Feb 22, 2012)

It never gets tiring to watch the Kingdom Hearts 3D 10th Anniversary trailer.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Briadark said:


> The end    Want more!!!



basically that his part done, now about 30mins of new games footage coming out


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

Woohoo! MH3G DLC!!!!


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> No castlevania or metroid or a NEW zelda :/


No new Pokemon either. :/

Maybe that'll be postponed till the TV show.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

chemistryfreak said:


> Woohoo! MH3G DLC!!!!


Now it just have to hit the EU/US xD


----------



## pelago (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > No castlevania or metroid or a NEW zelda :/
> ...


There was some kind of Pokemon spinoff on DS shown.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

where I can watch the EUR Nintendo Direct livestream?
Here?


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

If you want subtitles, Nintendo Direct EU starts in a couple of mins

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/news/nintendo_direct_47764.html


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > No castlevania or metroid or a NEW zelda :/
> ...


Wait for Gamefreak, Nintendo doesn't do this stuff, they leave it up to them to announce it on magazines and TV shows.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

pelago said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimzonEyed said:
> ...



Pokémon + Nobunaga's Ambitionbition


----------



## Cyan (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn, I'm at work, I won't be able to watch it fully.

edit:
it's starting.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

Subbed starts now I guess.
EDIT: now we maybe learn about the table thing


----------



## celcodioc (Feb 22, 2012)

Europe Nintendo Direct is starting up:
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/news/nintendo_direct_47764.html


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> If you want subtitles, Nintendo Direct EU starts in a couple of mins
> 
> http://www.nintendo....rect_47764.html



Yeah now I am watching that!


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

EU direct starting soon?? 

Isn't it just a translation. =_="


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

They subbed iwata than the other guy the dub him ?XD


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

Im surprised that there was no sings of Rodea The Sky Soldier.
Maybe it was cancelled


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

lol the dub
guy soo happy


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

I waiting for the USA one, I can't be bothered to watch the same thing again. It's voiced over in English though.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

WAIT A MINUTE.

If the EU one is just a translation...

what about MH3G!??!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

well it stated the correct date for Europes Kid Iccurus


----------



## Clarky (Feb 22, 2012)

during the kid iccarus video they just adjusted the release date to show the pal release date, so dont lose hope yet


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> WAIT A MINUTE.
> 
> If the EU one is just a translation...
> 
> what about MH3G!??!


Supposedly extra EU news will be on this one.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 22, 2012)

Still not Animal Crossing 3DS, Paper Mario 3DS, or Luigi's Mansion 2 news.  >_>


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > WAIT A MINUTE.
> ...


If the EU news has it but not US NoA can really go and fly kites.



> no, it said at the beginning 'most important news', so it'll be cutting some stuff out.




Crap.


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> WAIT A MINUTE.
> 
> If the EU one is just a translation...
> 
> what about MH3G!??!


no, it said at the beginning 'most important news', so it'll be cutting some stuff out.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


NOA isn't a translation of the Japanese one, reggie has recorded it.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


Yeah.

Well... I think MH3G will be cut from the EU video anyway.


----------



## SergioMaldonado (Feb 22, 2012)

Kid Icarus seems extremely fun


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

This is just guessing but they said they tried to make Kid Icarus multiplayer much like Super Smash Bros


so... is this clues to the new SSB? 3D maps? omg


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't understand why people hate the 3D stand so much, it perfect for those Kid Icarus if you are home, and also If you are using a art/writing program or just writing in letterbox/swapnote.

BTW!
https://twitter.com/#kidicarusuk


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

Fire Emblem coming to Europe 2012!


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

YEAHHH!!! FIRE EMBLEM IS GETTING LOCALIZED!!!!


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

At least FE will be localized. 

And the Pokemon X KT title!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mario Tenis open coming soon lol


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> At least FE will be localized.
> 
> And the Pokemon X KT title!!!


I clicked refreshed and it took me back to the beginning! What date did they gave for the EU release for that pokemon game?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > At least FE will be localized.
> ...



Plans to be announced


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

Pokémon X Nobunaga's Ambition was shown for information only.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ooo new game that wasnt on jap one i think

wait i might of bene in loo for it lol

now that football game


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Ooo new game that wasnt on jap one i think


What is it?


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't expect so many to be revealed for the EU one.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

I was right about the football manager xD


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ooo new game that wasnt on jap one i think
> ...



card game

im working and listening


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


the card game was on the japanese one too.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a feeling that they will officially announce MH3G for Europe...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

"Europe plans to be confirmed" = not confirmed if they will get released in Europe or not.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



dam i tryied to be quick in the toilet

did it say date for Eur dream drop?.
just says 2012 darn


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

fuck... I just realized that Fatal Frame was skipped...


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

KH looks epic


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

no Wii table for anyone else also LOL

least they kept the nice RF4 music


----------



## masterchan777 (Feb 22, 2012)

Paper Mario 3DS ? Luigi's Mansion 2 ? hello ???


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> no Wii table for anyone else also LOL


so... the only 2 announces for the wii are japan only


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

They skipped a LOt of stuff I think. Now it's the eShop thingy


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

the AR is so awesome... imagine a pokemon game just like that weird rpg that they are showing right now


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

Rolling western 22 Feb Europe eShop

EDIT: Sega, Bandai & Capcom are all working together on a game... darn xD


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

OH FUCK:.. the sega/capcom/namco game is published by BAMCO....
we all know what that means


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> OH FUCK:.. the sega/capcom/namco game is published by BAMCO....
> we all know what that means


What is BAMCO?


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL...they translate the brain training part too...


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

i missed everything,  mh3g??????? T__T

is it possible for it to be on the usa nintendo direct?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> i missed everything,  mh3g??????? T__T
> 
> is it possible for it to be on the usa nintendo direct?


The europe one haven't talked about MH3G yet so hurry over!
http://www.nintendo....rect_47764.html

EDIT:
"EUROPEAN ZELDA FANS CHECK OUT LETTERBOX FOR  FUTURE SUPRISES"


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

ZELDA FANS getting a letter soon


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone know how long left to the US direct?

No MH3G 

OHH. Separate Euro content?


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> ZELDA FANS getting a letter soon


Huh?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> ZELDA FANS getting a letter soon


*Bro fist*


----------



## c_house (Feb 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Anyone know how long left to the US direct?


6:00am PST i think.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > ZELDA FANS getting a letter soon
> ...



He said about the LetteBox he sent out for Japanese people about video

then it said Zelda Fans in Europe check your letterbox soon for a serprise


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

Sadly no MH3G announcement for Europe...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 22, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> OH FUCK:.. the sega/capcom/namco game is published by BAMCO....
> we all know what that means


I thought it was Banpresto


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

Dillon's Rolling Western is available to download today from the Nintendo eShop, anyone wanna review? If it's good I'll bite.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

T__T , no mh3g, i think i'll have to import now
holy SH*T 105 users are reading this topic!


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

where is the USA live stream?


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think MH3G will be announced when the time is near.


----------



## masterchan777 (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> ZELDA FANS getting a letter soon


I hope he didn't mean this :


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Dillon's Rolling Western is available to download today from the Nintendo eShop, anyone wanna review? If it's good I'll bite.


I got a notification about it but it sayd "software not avaible error code blablabla"


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

masterchan777 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > ZELDA FANS getting a letter soon
> ...



he said check you LetterBox
that aint no letterbox


----------



## Domination (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't watched the direct yet, but did they announce Rocket Slime 3 for Europe?  If they localise Rocket Slime 3 (any English region) I will swear my eternal and non-diminishing allegiance to Nintendo. D:


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

can anyone please tell me how many HOURS left for the usa stream? all the time zones screw me up pretty bad


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> can anyone please tell me how many HOURS left for the usa stream? all the time zones screw me up pretty bad


1 hour


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

all i can hope for now is nintendo show us some gameplay footage for mh4


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> can anyone please tell me how many HOURS left for the usa stream? all the time zones screw me up pretty bad


Less than an hour away.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 22, 2012)

like 9am est, I'm still looking for the site for it though


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> all i can hope for now is nintendo show us some gameplay footage for mh4



Looking for this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q0OosCOxrw


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> like 9am est, I'm still looking for the site for it though


http://nintendo.com/nintendo_direct
there you go


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 22, 2012)

chemistryfreak said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > all i can hope for now is nintendo show us some gameplay footage for mh4
> ...



Shit that looks hot!


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> > saberjoy said:
> ...


Dont tell me you hadn't seen that already !!!???


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NICE!

assume you just got this?


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hopefully USA will get it too...


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I didn't upload this, I got the same message too!


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 22, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > chemistryfreak said:
> ...



Nope. I don't like the over hyped hack and slash capcom game series aka Monster Hunter.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Will be checking my 3DS when i get home

gotta love these extra Stationary


----------



## mjax (Feb 22, 2012)

Did anyone notice???!????

It says: "I hope you're looking forward to New Legend of Zelda games"?

games?!?!?!?
games!!!!!!!!
game*s*!!!!!

Those rumours were true!


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 22, 2012)

Can someone please catch me up?
I went out when the first stream started >.>


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


we have a convert folks


----------



## masterchan777 (Feb 22, 2012)

I bet he meant these :


Spoiler


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 22, 2012)

mjax said:


> Did anyone notice???!????
> 
> It says: "I hope you're looking forward to New Legend of Zelda games"?
> 
> ...



I think we are gonna get zelda 1 and link to the past with new graphics. Maybe new quest modes added to them.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

Waiting (im)patiently for the US direct.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 22, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > saberjoy said:
> ...



Maybe I'll give 4 an extended try. By that I mean longer try then the others I didn't like. Only if the run away, sliding hill and monster dogging stays.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

> Europe e-Shop updates
> 
> - Dillon's Rolling Western € 10
> - Nintendogs + Cats demo
> - Nintendo Direct vids including Dillon's Rolling Western, Kid Icarus Uprising, Mario Tennis Open, Spirit Camera, Tekken Prime teaser x 2, Rhythm Thief teasers


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


In case you didn't know, the video was ACTUAL gameplay footage by the developers, so it will stay.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 22, 2012)

WHERE IS MY ZELDA STATIONARY!!!


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

i need an update on the time left, it should be around 10- 15 mins right?


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

US direct will be up 9AM EST

About 4 min from now.

DAMN YOU NoA
I can view the Japanese stream from my iPad but not the US one!!! >.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

can anyone give me a link for the usa one please!!


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> can anyone give me a link for the usa one please!!


Here you go:
http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo_direct

Tell me the details about it.


----------



## Clarky (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo_direct


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 22, 2012)

full thing is already on youtube

no more shiny chin D:


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

The Last Story FOR AMERICA!!!


----------



## Clarky (Feb 22, 2012)

just talking about dillons rollings western now, coming out on eshop


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 22, 2012)

last story to america courtesy of xseed wooot


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 22, 2012)

The us direct sucked!


----------



## saviorkross (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty disappointed at the US one. Seemed to be quite lacking. Oh well.


----------



## mjax (Feb 22, 2012)

NIntendo trolled us. 12 minutes video, so much hype?


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 22, 2012)

The US direct was some epic fail. LOL.

Made me got hyped for nothing.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

US was the worse of the lot. lol


----------



## paratroopa (Feb 22, 2012)

Dillon's Rolling Western is on eShop now!


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

paratroopa said:


> Dillon's Rolling Western is on eShop now!


They said it's 20 hours long, right? or I might be hearing things. It's £9 x_x


----------



## mjax (Feb 22, 2012)

Perhaps Reggie's body was not ready today....

I wanted to hear about Luigi's Mansion 2 :/


----------



## paratroopa (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't expect it to come out today.

I wanna see some reviews before I get it.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

Still no news about MH3G release in USA...disappointment...


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> paratroopa said:
> 
> 
> > Dillon's Rolling Western is on eShop now!
> ...


They said that!
I think I'll get it!


----------



## heartgold (Feb 22, 2012)

Briadark said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > paratroopa said:
> ...


Wait for the reviews!


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Briadark said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


That's a good idea!


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

Project Mirai Demo now available in the JPN eShop!
2 new downloadable 3D Video also available! They are Kingdom Hearts 3D & Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland 3D
Monster Hunter 3G Special DLC now available for download as well!

Looking forward to the next JPN Nintendo Direct! They always have new free stuff to download after the announcement!


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

chemistryfreak said:


> Project Mirai Demo now available in the JPN eShop!
> 2 new downloadable 3D Video also available! They are Kingdom Hearts 3D & Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland 3D
> Monster Hunter 3G Special DLC now available for download as well!
> 
> Looking forward to the next JPN Nintendo Direct! They always have new free stuff to download after the announcement!


sometimes i wish i had a jap 3ds -.-


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Project Mirai Demo now available in the JPN eShop!
> ...



Getting a JPN 3DS is really worth it! I seldom touch my US 3DS after I brought a JPN 3DS!


----------



## celcodioc (Feb 22, 2012)

Uploaded the European version for anyone interested:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7MMk98ohz0

Seeking works, of course 



EDIT: Apparently Nintendo also posted it on YouTube


----------



## frogboy (Feb 22, 2012)

One must wonder; does Reggie ever blink?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 22, 2012)

ninty.com doesnt have all the vids all it shows is Dillon's Rolling Western - 1:13, Kid Icarus: Uprising - 3:01, Mario Tennis Open - 6:18, Xenoblade Chronicles - 9:04, The Last Story - 10:11. wheres the rest like rf4 and kh3d??


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> ninty.com doesnt have all the vids all it shows is Dillon's Rolling Western - 1:13, Kid Icarus: Uprising - 3:01, Mario Tennis Open - 6:18, Xenoblade Chronicles - 9:04, The Last Story - 10:11. wheres the rest like rf4 and kh3d??



The US Nintendo Direct is boring...no breaking news about any new 3DS Games being release....on the other hand the JPN one is awesome with Kingdom Hearts 3D, rune factory 4 trailer! They even release a downloadable 3D Video for Kingdom Heats 3D! JPN added one more new demo too! 3 New MH3G DLC also released! Looking at the rate of release of demo for JPN eShop, I think my 16GB memory card won't be enough to hold all the software!


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

chemistryfreak said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > ninty.com doesnt have all the vids all it shows is Dillon's Rolling Western - 1:13, Kid Icarus: Uprising - 3:01, Mario Tennis Open - 6:18, Xenoblade Chronicles - 9:04, The Last Story - 10:11. wheres the rest like rf4 and kh3d??
> ...


Nintendo direct 2013:
The new 3DS lite have a sd card of 2TB in the package!


----------

